# Turkey - 2010 FIBA World Championship



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

www.turkey2010.fiba.com











The Championship will be played in the cities of Ankara, Kayseri, Istanbul and Izmir-





















​


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

edit


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

edit


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

I'll be in Izmir


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

edit


----------



## Remolino (Nov 7, 2008)

If the broadcast the games here I will be watching it. Our island team will be playing in Ankara in group C #4..


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

DU999 said:


> Oh yes Lebanon plays there  wish you guys luck and enjoy Izmir i'ts a beautiful city if you have questions about places you should see or avoid and such stuff, just ask I will try to help.


Thank you!
keep posting pics:cheers:


----------



## egypt69 (Feb 21, 2008)

Stunning pics, Turkey looks like a great host for any competition, good luck!


----------



## Liban (Jan 16, 2010)

All the best to all countries, Specially LEBANON


----------



## Riker (Sep 21, 2009)

What are the odds Spain repeats and what country under the radar could make a run?


And of course go USA!


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

edit


----------



## Riker (Sep 21, 2009)

Can we get the capacity of all the arenas?


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Riker said:


> Can we get the capacity of all the arenas?



Ankara Arena 
Capacity: 10’400

Kayseri Kadir Has Arena 
Capacity: 7’200

Izmir Halkapinar Sport Hall
Capacity: 10’000

Istanbul Abdi Ipekci Arena
Capacity: 12’500

Istanbul Olympic Dome (Sinan Erdem Sport Hall)
Capacity: 15’500


----------



## Lombak (Sep 29, 2004)

Good job DU999.


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

edit


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

^^ looks lovely 
what are the must-see there? I already know about the clock tower.


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

edit


----------



## vaybee (Jan 21, 2010)

oh nice nice...


I was last summer in Izmir.A very nice agean city.


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Izmir - Olympic Sinan Erdem Dome​


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

edit


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

edit


----------

